#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  >  關於連載作品側邊欄展示定期申請暫停的通知

## 雪麒

基於此討論串內容及精力所限，連續進行兩年四個月的“狼之樂園首頁側邊欄連載作品展示”即日起將不再定期發佈申請討論串。如果您需要申請首頁側邊欄展示，請填寫以下表單并通過站內私信發送給我：

申請者：
作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：
完結狀態：
作品鏈接：
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：


帶來不便尚祈見諒。

雪麒

----------


## 狼王白牙

System override! 

（这里除了模仿科幻电影的指令外，还有手动操作的意思）

很少看到雪麒对一张图片，一篇文章作出较为长篇的评论，
或许与WildDream的理念有关 -- 一个没有所谓领导者的站

问题就出在作品一定要经过欣赏，共鸣的过程，或者是网站的“理念正确”也有影响

如果不是太介意的话，除了联络管理员放上去的方法之外，

比照以往的 “每周精选”或目前的“百科精选”，由还在活动中的管理员放上去吧。

美中不足的是，图片作品无法使用 html 语法放上。
如此雪麒就更轻松了。

----------


## 雪麒

> 如果不是太介意的话，除了联络管理员放上去的方法之外，
> 
> 比照以往的 “每周精选”或目前的“百科精选”，由还在活动中的管理员放上去吧。


可以，那我就把標題改成“連載作品”不叫“最新連載”了。

----------


## 狼王白牙

今日開始更新，由於是隨機選擇介紹

因而稱之為*"隨選作品"*。

----------

